# what pipe size for my exhaust?



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

what size of pipe do i get for my exhaust, i want to buy a muffler and go custom. thanx for the help.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i just learned this tonight.... even though the KA is NA, you should just go ahead and get the turbo exhaust.... because its a 2.4L so...

my friend has the N1 with 3 inch piping on his NA 240 and he was saying tonight that he loves it....he said you dont need any more low end torque that you would get from a 2.5 inch cause its a torquey motor anyways and it raised his powerband a lot and blah blah...
and if you do a swap, the 3 inch is perfect anyways...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

thanx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i heard 2.5 for n/a and 3 and up for turbo.. but i woulnd't kno i drive a stock 240 
thats just wut i heard


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you talking about just a cat back? Or are you doing cat too? What about headers?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i want to get pipe from cat-back. no headers for the moment


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how come ur posting in the 240 section when u got a sentra?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

go get a ford turbo diesel truck exhaust. those are like 5" pipes


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how come ur posting in the 240 section when u got a sentra?


yeah, i have a sentra  but see, my uncle just got his 240 so i consider it like mine. :fluffy:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> go get a ford turbo diesel truck exhaust. those are like 5" pipes


  is that supposed to be funny? thanx for your helpfull help anyway!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey drift that is what most people say about exhaust sizes but most cars arent 2.4 liters. most imports are 2 liters and under but people just say the same stuff for 240's even though the engine is bigger... and a 2.5 on a na would give you more low end torque but the KA is a truck engine so its torquey as hell....the 3 inch gives you some high end torque though


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> The KA is not a truck engine!


 i wouldnt get an exhaust unless you are running a turbo or swap. boltons are useless!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

open exhaust increases gas milage! so does an intake...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the KA is not a truck engine. it's just an engine used in many different nissans, including the stanza and altima as well. 

and a 3inch exhaust on an N/A wouldnt do anything for performance except make it damn loud. N/A engines work on backpressure. with the big of piping, backpressure would be nearly gone, resulting in less power and torque. 

so basically, get 2.5 inch piping if you plan on stayin N/A, or go 3inch if you plan to do a turbo swap.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> the KA is not a truck engine. it's just an engine used in many different nissans, including the stanza and altima as well.
> 
> and a 3inch exhaust on an N/A wouldnt do anything for performance except make it damn loud. N/A engines work on backpressure. with the big of piping, backpressure would be nearly gone, resulting in less power and torque.
> 
> so basically, get 2.5 inch piping if you plan on stayin N/A, or go 3inch if you plan to do a turbo swap.


This is a common misconseption on wich ppl need to get out of their mind. what they need is, and i quote from the Nov 2001 issue os SCC, "...low backpressue, but high exhasut stream velocity. A fast moving but free-flowing gas column in the exaust helps creates a rarefraction or a negative pressure wave behing the exhasut valve as it opens. This vacuum helps scavenge the cylinder of exhasut gas faster and more thoroughly with less pumpng losses. An exhasut pipe that is too big in diameter has low backpressue but lower velocity. The lower velocity reduces the effectiveness of this scavenging effct, wich has the greatest impact on low end torque."
In other words, think of a plastic bag on the street, and when a car drives by, the bag tries to follow. if cars kept passing by, the bag would just keep going, and not stop. this is what an engine needs, so people get your story straight...


----------



## zack (Feb 12, 2004)

90mm here in SA is what i'm going for i guess that is a 3" by you guy's.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea but your car is already turbo'd anyways....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> This is a common misconseption on wich ppl need to get out of their mind. what they need is, and i quote from the Nov 2001 issue os SCC, "...low backpressue, but high exhasut stream velocity. A fast moving but free-flowing gas column in the exaust helps creates a rarefraction or a negative pressure wave behing the exhasut valve as it opens. This vacuum helps scavenge the cylinder of exhasut gas faster and more thoroughly with less pumpng losses. An exhasut pipe that is too big in diameter has low backpressue but lower velocity. The lower velocity reduces the effectiveness of this scavenging effct, wich has the greatest impact on low end torque."
> In other words, think of a plastic bag on the street, and when a car drives by, the bag tries to follow. if cars kept passing by, the bag would just keep going, and not stop. this is what an engine needs, so people get your story straight...


that holds true for a turbo engine which is basically what i said in my first post. you just said in more elaborate terms that werent even your words. but still, an N/A engine needs the backpressure to create the low end torque.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

but not all NA engines are the same... and like i said, the 240 is torquey enough...you dont NEED the backpressure of a 2.5 cause its 2.4l, torquey ass motor...but whatever...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where are alll these noobs getting 180sx's from?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> but not all NA engines are the same... and like i said, the 240 is torquey enough...you dont NEED the backpressure of a 2.5 cause its 2.4l, torquey ass motor...but whatever...


and where do you think it gets its' torque from? it comes with 2inch piping stock. if bigger piping produced more torque, dont you think they would have done so?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

What a strange argument... its like saying 'Cams cant get you more power. If they could dont you think they would have put them in from factory?'


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> This is a common misconseption on wich ppl need to get out of their mind. what they need is, and i quote from the Nov 2001 issue os SCC, "...low backpressue, but high exhasut stream velocity. A fast moving but free-flowing gas column in the exaust helps creates a rarefraction or a negative pressure wave behing the exhasut valve as it opens. This vacuum helps scavenge the cylinder of exhasut gas faster and more thoroughly with less pumpng losses. An exhasut pipe that is too big in diameter has low backpressue but lower velocity. The lower velocity reduces the effectiveness of this scavenging effct, wich has the greatest impact on low end torque."
> In other words, think of a plastic bag on the street, and when a car drives by, the bag tries to follow. if cars kept passing by, the bag would just keep going, and not stop. this is what an engine needs, so people get your story straight...


dayum, a fellow honda hater busting a cap on whoever he teachin a lesson. ty, that's all i gotta say. peace out


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i like it the way joel put it lol. theres so much stuff that is better for your car that companies could have put in at the assembly line, but they have standards to meet, and regulations to listen to....3 inch piping is loud as fuck....probably loud enough for you to get a ticket for it if you get pulled over by an asshole cop

2 inch piping is nice and quiet, makes the old people happy....
but i really dont feel like arguing my point anymore since were both stubborn as hell


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

"rb25dets cant have more power or else they would have put them in at the factory"


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

omfg...did somebody actually say that? or were you just making up a quote...cause if anybody thinks a motor couldnt have more power theyre wrong


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i was agreeing with joel as to how stupid the argument was. a bit exagerated, but it gets the point across


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> but they have standards to meet, and regulations to listen to....


nissan cheated!!!!! r33 400r


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> nissan cheated!!!!! r33 400r


indeed


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well I'm a learning 15 year old but i was wondering...why didnt nissan squeeze all the power out of their engines when they built them?? well to my self i think because people will not buy cars that are loud, and the bigger pipe makes more noise, a better intake does so too! anybody have different ideas of why didnt they squeezed the power??


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the everyday people cant handle that kind of power.people would by dying and their families would sue nissan lol. also, they would have to make their cars like over $100,000 atleast.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not eveyone goes out looking for a fast car so they can race with.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if they did then nobody would want to use the streets anymore. isnt it also because of the gentleman's agreement that no cars go over 280hp?(only one from each co.:supra, 300zx, 3000gt)


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> isnt it also because of the gentleman's agreement that no cars go over 280hp?(only one from each co.:supra, 300zx, 3000gt)


This applys to japan only, here in the states we could care less...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea theres quite a few american cars that come stock with like 300+ hp. shit the new 03 cobra has tons of horsepower...i wanna say 600 something but im probably wrong. or the saleen s7. 0-60 in 3.3 seconds.

europe has a bunch of high horsepower cars...ferrari, lamborghini....but those are all hundreds of thousands of dollars new, like the s7


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the cobra has about 360HP if im correct, since it does run a 12.9 1/4(i know first hand since my uncle has a SVT cobra...unless you mean the Cobra-R, then i dont know).
just look at the viper...500HP stock...thats a bad ass car(too bad its heavy).


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> This applys to japan only, here in the states we could care less...


 hey, in japan, sure, cuz if it wasnt 280hp, you'd have supras and skylines eating every damn car for breakfast lunch and dinner while being stock. with honda and acura for appetizers and dessert.
a 400r is just a mere sample of what they can do.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

even a 400R is a bottled up car...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

what i dont understand about the stock GT-R's is their stock intake manifolds are plastic...i mean, they llok plastic, i can't tell never actually seeing a stock one in person(all the ones i drove had veilside manifolds)...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> the cobra has about 360HP if im correct, since it does run a 12.9 1/4(i know first hand since my uncle has a SVT cobra...unless you mean the Cobra-R, then i dont know).
> just look at the viper...500HP stock...thats a bad ass car(too bad its heavy).


he wasnt talking about the mustang cobra. there's a new Ford Cobra concept car that has 605hp, but it's only currently a concept car. the new Ford GT has over 500hp as well and does 0-60 in 3.3 seconds for under 150grand.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i thought we were referig to japan the entire time.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol.. exhaust piping size => stock hp numbers


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> what i dont understand about the stock GT-R's is their stock intake manifolds are plastic...i mean, they llok plastic, i can't tell never actually seeing a stock one in person(all the ones i drove had veilside manifolds)...


What? Plastic? Dont think so.
All the ones you drove has Veilside manifolds? They retail for around $5000-$7000 each for an SR one so god knows what a GTR one costs!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea dude, here in hawaii, i know 2 people in a place called Hawaii Kai(rich people neighborhood) and these 2 bro's both have R32's with veilside manifoleds, HKS turbos(i 4get wich ones...maybe 3240?) Blitz LM IC, all kind of shiets, they say their gonna dyno them once they think their car makes more than 600HP(yikes, i wish my FD made just 380HP...)


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

2.5 sound good to me thats what im gonna do custom 2.5 inch piping


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

steveo24 said:


> 2.5 sound good to me thats what im gonna do custom 2.5 inch piping


good for you. don't revive old threads :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> good for you. don't revive old threads :loser:


 what he said...


----------

